# Mosca 22 VS Mowdy V-22



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm in the market for a boat. All things considered, I have narrowed down my decision to two boats that both have everything I want. Deep-V with tunnel capable of handling rough water and shallow water.

*Mosca 22* VS *Mowdy V-22*

I'll only be buying the hull and trailer as I will be making other arrangements for the rigging.

I wouldn't mind purchasing a used boat either. both are well made boats.

Your opinions and suggestions will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I love the Mowdy and know very little of the Mosca. 

The Mosca may turn out to be the shiznit but the Mowdy is already there and it has awesome resale value if that enters your thinking. ( it always does on everything with a motor or slab for me anyway)


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Never heard of the Mosca, but from what I've heard about the Mowdy.....they are awesome boats and really hard to find used, as nobody wants to give them up!


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

if your not worried about storage, i'd go with the Mowdy. if you need storage, probably Mosca.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Well, i think you already know what the mosca is like.... Mowdy's are Nice boats, but no where as finished out as a mosca. Both have advantages, the Mosca is 1ft wider than the mowdy too.. 

but, I doubt you will find many used mosca's for sale and even fewer mowdy's....


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

A mosca.. For those of you who dont know what they are like..

www.moscaboats.com


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

as far as trailers... COASTLINE is the only choice


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I tell ya what...I'll talk to both companys about letting me use one of each for the coming year, and at the end of the year, I'll put up an unbiased report and highlights for each boat and give my own personal opinion of which one I'd like to keep more.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

simple, proven no frills highest resale value imaginable super quality product , Mowdy

Cats meow custom made to order envy machine Mosca, Hard decision good luck, both GREAT choices.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

The Mosca would be my choice.Mowdy is a great bost no question but,it is narrow and no storage,Mosca is wider and lots of storage color choices and you don't have to wait a year to get it.In my oppinon Mowdy is a superb boat but very bland,caddillac back in the day. Mosca has taken it a few steps further, up to speed. kinda of a (todays Mowdy) again, imho.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Whatever you do.. Dont get Toffee color if you get a Mosca... Kaylin would kick your butttt lol


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm faced with the same decision. Leaning towards Mosca for the storage, 9' beam, and color choices. Going down soon for a test ride when my schedule permits.


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

good friend has a mowdytaht is over 10yrs old, still looks like brand new. rarely ever see one used for sale. mowdy has also been around atleast 20-25 yrs and stands by their product. not to say mosca doesn"t, it is a also a beautiful boat.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Have you eliminated Shoalwater, El Pescador, Explorer, JH Performance, and all the other tunnel v's on the market? Just curious.

I think it is odd that you are down to these two boats. Both great, but other than the tunnel and the v, they are very different, IMO. Mowdy has no storage, but is built like a tank, and will hold it's value better than most other manufacturers on our coast. It is a proven design with a well established company backing it. The Mosca is sexy and has tons of choices, lots of storage, pretty colors, and a nice hull design. Mosca is a newer company with less of a reputation, good or bad.

I see your choice as the same as choosing between a Honda Accord with no frills, or a Kia with GPS, leather, etc. Both are great and can be had for about the same cost. Just depends on what kind of buyer you are.

BTW, I've ridden in Mowdy's 22 and S10 and the 22 Mosca, but have owned neither, so my opinion is from an outsider's point of view.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Texxan1 said:


> Whatever you do.. Dont get Toffee color if you get a Mosca... Kaylin would kick your butttt lol


You know I'll be getting green!! LOL

I think ultimatly, the width of the mosca makes it a better boat. Not to mention it is also lighter.

finding a used one is.. unfortunatly.. highly unlikely.

But I am considering buying only the hull and having the rigging and engine done elsewhere. I'm pretty much sold on the E-tec. Besides.. my uncle sells them!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hipster,

If your looking for used, it is in your interest to call Cesar at the shop and tell him your looking for a used hull if you can find one etc.. Ive know a few guys so far that upgraded to boats with towers etc and they ended up just getting new boats etc.. So there are a few for sale out there

Thomas

and Fishlab, I cant believe you just called the mosca a KIA.. That is just WRONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG lol


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Texxan1 said:


> and Fishlab, I cant believe you just called the mosca a KIA.. That is just WRONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG lol


LOL!!! No offense at all!! As I was typing that, I wondered if you would respond, Thomas!! Perhaps that was not a good comparison, although today's Kia is a pretty good car.

My point was that you can choose the no frills, proven workhorse in the Mowdy or the feature rich, new kid on the block in the Mosca for about the same price. There is definitely a market for both of these boats and a customer type that would like one or the other.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

I prefer the mowdy. But if I were buying a new boat I would seriously look at the haynie. I saw them at the boat show and they are fine. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Tufunuf (Sep 10, 2007)

Mosca and Mowdy


----------



## Shimanoman (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's a good site with video of the the Shoalwater. Very good boat! Hard to beat. - IMO

http://www.shoalwaterboats.com/


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

ordered a mosca this summer from cesar....also test drove a used mowdy before buying/ordering mosca. as many people have mentioned, storage is a big issue with mowdy. other thing i didn't like is the back end on the mowdy (and i think el pescador, jh performance et al all have these same issues, although have not personally driven those boats) tend to be a little unstable compared to the mosca. 

I also had my engine rigged up outside of Cesar's shop b/c i wanted a two stroke. In hindsight I would probably just go with the Suzuki and have cesar rig it. Not sure about now, but at the time i was shopping around cesar did have 3 or 4 boats in his shop being sold used, most of which were guys buying a new mosca


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats one sweet boat.....


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

I like the Mosca I worked with Cesar but I went with a different boat due to speed and I like to push pole. If you like wade I would go with MOSCA. also for the money he has Kevlar if I remember right. I would check if has that cause that makes the boat lighter and stronger. From what he told me it takes a little while to get the boat but the wait is worth it from the people tht have one tell me.

Later HTM


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

HTM said:


> From what he told me it takes a little while to get the boat but the wait is worth it from the people tht have one tell me.


Absolutely. We werent in a huge hurry and got to see the boat being built at various stages which was kind of neat. We LOVE our Mosca as fishinghippie knows, lol.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks for all your input... my decision has been made!! 

See ya on the water!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Bwebster....you better check to see if that boat is still on the trailer....As much as I drooled over it, it's probably floated off....very sweet machine!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

FishinHippie said:


> thanks for all your input... my decision has been made!!


............Well??????


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

i'll give ya a hint.. it starts with a M!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Majek, Marshall, Mako, McKee, Maverick, Mitzi, Mowdy, Mosca?


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

lol... well I was just about sold already... the mowdy is narrower and has no storage. With a little luck, I may get a used mosca! 

if not... I'll just hafta wait. 

BTW...don't tell the boginator.. he doesn't check this website


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I will give my 2 cents on a few reasons why I bought a Mosca over the Mowdy to use for my guide service. Like said before, the storage issue is a big deal. With it being wider, you have more room to walk, fishing room and it is way more stable than the Mowdy or most of the Tunnel V boats out there. Also with the way the front deck is ,you can fish 2 or 3 people on the front if needed. I know you can not do that on most of the Tunnel V's. You will be very happy with the Mosca if that is your choice.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## CJ PORTER (Jul 27, 2006)

E-Tec's blowing powerheads. make sure they fix the problem before you get stranded.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

FYI - mosca prices have gone up signifigantly in the last year... By my figures, around a 20-25% increase in cost. I guess the word is out! 

great boat!! but the price is not right.... back to the drawing board!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

It would be a tough choice. 
Several good test rides would be in order for me.......


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

the mowdy is still more expensive than the mosca... both boat have been eliminated.. Might as well buy a Lake and Bay for the price of a mosca


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

LOL.. What kind of price did you get hipster... It was very reasonable when we bought ours.. As you know from the prices i quoted you

wow.. Just saw your post.. 20 to 25% increase.. Thats Bigtime increases


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is a used one, but has no price.
http://www.castnshoot.com/index.php?do=/public/listing/view/id_10/


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Yep.. that's Gary... I'm already in contact with him. Thanks anyhow!


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my Mowdy v-22 I bought used and decked out my self with the top, tower, leaning post, and yami 150. The boat was just bare with no motor when i bought it in corpus christi, Only payed 4000.00 for the hull, so yes there are good deals out there you just have to look. This is the best boat i have ever been on and VERY DRY AND STABLE I have run in less than a foot of water, but mowdy has the tunnel.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

CalhounFishing said:


> The boat was just bare with no motor when i bought it in corpus christi, Only payed 4000.00 for the hull


Great deal! your a lucky man... I'll always want one of these boats... So I may just hold out untill I can find a used one.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

Fishinhippie, 

I've had my mosca for a little over a year. I am very satisfied with it. 

The reason for the price increase is due to the limited kevlar available. Just about all kevlar produced at this point is being used to make protective clothing and equipment for our soldiers in Iraq.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks.... I appreciate all the responses... 

All things considered, this boat would have forced me to make several changes. The width is a concern since I'm looking for a house on the water. If I find a house with a boat dock, I would need to tear the dock down to accomidate the 22. Also, I'm not sure if my Ranger would pull this boat very well. I know it could, but it's pushing the limits of my truck. 

I'm now looking at the mosca ghost.. which has since been sold to Shallow Stalker.. which is now called the V20.

Hope to do a test drive the V20 in the next week!


----------

